# auto coil on Li?



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i saw a picture of a older model gravely with a car coil attached i was wondering if anyone how to do this hopefully i dont have to but it would be nice to know how
my gravely has been sitting awhile due to the brushes being broken but ive made new ones and the starter works now just seems to have erratic spark maybe i just need to adjust the points and clean all contacts also it has a starter conversion does anyone know if there is any sort of charging system for the battery becuase ive always just used a battery charger. ps mine has a wico mag


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Clean and reset your points. You shouldn't need a coil,with a wico magneto ! As long as it turns,and is timed properly,it should be good. Those things put out enough to stop your heart !


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

the first time i got it running it shocked me it was pretty intense for such a small engine,thanks are the points supposed to be set to .15/plug .35?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure about the points.Usually .012-.016. The plug,at .035,should be correct.
Those Wico mags were used for a long time,and on a lot of equipment. My cousin once picked one up,from his dad's bench,and spun it with his fingers........I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants ! They REALLY kick some volts !


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

got her running again today set the points and plug by eye and sanded points she still runs strong also noticed my tfd wisconsin has a very similar mag but for 2 cyls and it may be a fairbanks morse


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Gravelys with Gravely engines have magnetos, hence no external coil. Gravelys with Kohler engines or some other engine adapted to the chassis can have a point/coil/battery ignition system.

Roger,


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i was speaking in terms of adaPTing it to use a coil but still use the points but then you would have to have a battery but anyway ive got it running good now


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

I have learned to never say, 'never'.

But a coil inside a magneto sits inside a special laminated iron 'field', and a iron core inside that coil fits tight against the side fields. The bottom part of the side fields has the magnetic rotor spinning inside. The spinning magnets inside all those iron fields generate the current to power up the primary field in the coil.

So, I am not certain how you could adapt an external coil. A magneto does not use battery power to generate spark. Batteries on early Gravely engines were only used to turn over the starter motor.

Roger,


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

ok thanks,do you know if the shear pin / key stock for the cooling fan is still available?


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not certain what fan you are work on, but old L and C models do no have a key per se.























The fan blade has a dimple which fits into a notch on the fan shaft, if that dimple shears off the blade then drive of the blade may or may not happen depending on how tight the rear lock nut is. You can try fabricating a new dimple on the blade. That fan shaft is a pricey little bugger, forty some dollars last time I checked.

The spacer between the belt pulley and the fan hub is needed to hold the belt pulley far enough from the air shroud to get on of the skinny fan wrenches behind the
pulley.
















Roger,


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

ok mine was sheared off but ive got it straightened out i used two large fender washers and a lockwasher and torqued it down i think itll be fine i used it for like two hours and its still tight, while i had it apart i re greased the fan bearings with high temp nlgi no.2 grease. thanks


----------



## t-craw (Feb 23, 2014)

*There's also the option of converting your system to Electronic Transistorized Solid State Ignition Modules. They work only with Magneto Type ignition coils. It replaces the magneto points and condenser and provides a hotter and more stable spark than points ignition and cost is quite affordable to do so (ranging from $17 - $48 - depending on which brand you get). Installation is quite simple as well.

Just my 2 cents.*


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

cool as long as i dont get my machine wet it runs good it dosent have a magneto gasket but i appreciate your input


----------

